# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  David Grissman On Long Island 7/22  $5

## ejkauf99

Well I for one have to work that day, but the annual Long Island Bluegrass festival is taking place this Saturday 7/22
noon to 8pm featuring The David Grisman Bluegrass Experience.
 Also appearing will be Buddy Merriam & Backroads, Heavy Traffic, Basket landing, Dune Grass, Homegrown String Band, Free Grass union, Brewflies, and more. There will be two stages Call (631) 587-3696 for info or go to WWW.Babylonarts.com.  I personally have nothing to do with the Babylon town arts council, but since I have to work on Saturday, I figure some of you might want to go. Tanner park is right on the Great South Bay. Also tickets are only $5.00 adults, and $2.00 for children. Bring your own beach chair. How can you lose?
Jeff

----------


## JEStanek

Wow, that's a good price. I'm (happily) paying $40 to see the DG Bluegrass Experience at the Sellersville Theater this Sunday.  Your line up sounds great!

Jamie

----------


## ejkauf99

Well. I actually made it to the show. My boss found out that 
David was going on last so we closed the shop a little early.
It's nice to work for a guy who has similar musical interests.
The show was great. It was a small venue, and it had been raining on, and off all day only the hardliners stayed, but there were still many in attendance. Buddy Merrium, and his band were also fantastic. Earl sykes his bass player has a great voice. This festival was sponsered by the Babylon Town arts councel. Most guests become repeat performers. One can only hope!!!
Ed

----------


## Tom C

I'm seeing him tonight at BB Kings. 
About 10 years ago he played a free concert at a town park in Huntington. My girl
friend and I got there really early as they were about to do their sound check. We
were the only ones there and they did a EMD.What do you do? applause? So I clapped
really slowly as she 1/2 waved a towel. Dawgs comment made it a very funny experience.

----------


## JEStanek

I saw the show last night in Sellersville, PA. It was a blast. They played very well together. Great musicians of course and David was funny. I had the extra treat of hearing Bryce Milano play with the band during the encore. I really appreciated Sam Grisman's bass playing. Everynow and again there would be a real nice jazz lick mixed into the rock steady bluegrass bass line. The show was a treat. If you're in the NYC area try and make it to BB Kings tonight.

Jamie

----------


## jim simpson

Hey Jamie,
I was there and I didn't see you. Of course, it would help if I knew what you looked liked. What a great show! I went with a friend who wasn't as familiar with Grisman's bluegrass work. I lent him a bundle of Grisman's bluegrass centered recordings. He really enjoyed the show as well. It was just so solid from beginning to end. I have had the opportunity now to see David in so many different configurations and I've liked them all.
Jim

----------


## jim simpson

Jamie - I forgot to ask:

Was that a mandola that Keith Little played? If so or not - what was it?
Also what was the 2 point mando that Bryce was playing? I forgot to take binoculars.

Jim

----------


## SternART

Bryce plays a 2 point Heiden

----------


## Tom C

The white top one looked odd. I wish I could have seen it closer. It almost looked like the scroll area was closed with a slit for the strap to fit in. -Unless it was my angle.

----------


## jim simpson

I ran across this photo of Keith Little with the Vern Williams band. I really liked Keith's singing and playing with the Grisman project.

----------


## SternART

Sounds like you are talking about the blonde mandolin made by the Italian luthier, Corrado Giacomel.
Looks like a cubist Monteleone & has a scroll like you are describing. Tim O'brien has a few of his
instruments, an octave & a mando. Grisman had his at the Mandolin Symposium, said he had just brought
it back from Italy & couldn't put it down. Corrado Giacomel has been a student of John Monteleone
at a few different workshops. Here is a link to Beppe Gambetta web site, scroll down a bit & it has a photo
of Grisman in Italy, at Giacomel's workshop.
http://www.beppegambetta.com/whatsne....-x.html

----------


## JEStanek

I thought the Banjo player, Kieth Little, was playing Dawg's new Giacomel. #I was two rows from the back! I see those fine details from that distance as well as I play!. #I talked to Bryce for a second after the show. #He was very gracious and enthusiastically supported attending Mando Symposium even if you're a three chord beginner. #

Bryce will have a workshop at the Philly Folk Festival Festival from 11-noon with Barry Mitterhoff.


I need to get a photo of me in post a picture. Jim if you will be attending the Fest I would like to meet you.

Jamie

----------

